# QUARANTINE sound effects



## JosePrendes (Jul 14, 2009)

Great! Thanks so much!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd like to see that movie, but my wife saw the previews of it in the theater and said no way.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Just rent it and watch it by yourself.


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

Not sure how to say this without sounding nasty ..
But , it HAS to be one of those things where you have to experience it WITH the movie / music together . 
Sorry , but , not knowing or seeing the movie , or knowing its theme , that music to me , is far from scarey .


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

It's not music, it's just sound effects.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

repo_man said:


> Just rent it and watch it by yourself.


We do all of our rentals via Blockbuster Mail. My wife will be gone for 10 days in august so that's when I'll get to order all the scary movies I want to watch. Otherwise we have agreed to only rent the DVDs we BOTH like. I DO sneak one in every now and then though just like she rents her chick flicks from the library without asking me.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Halloweiner said:


> Otherwise we have agreed to only rent the DVDs we BOTH like. Thats part of a successful marriage ya know. Compromise.


True, true.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks, repo_man.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! This is very very very cool! I may use it in my haunt this year!
Thanks so much for sharing!
.


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

My apologies .. ok , so its not classified as music . But , unless you know the movie , those sound effects are FAR from scareing the crap out of ya type of sound effects . 
Maybe under the right circumstances and all . But , as far as not knowing anything more than simply listening to those sounds ? 
I mean , if helicopters and cops sirens scare you that bad , then don't go to NYC , or Chicago , or Detroit , or downtown L.A. or somewhere like that ... You'll REALLY get scared then ! LOL


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I didn't mean the _sound effects_ scared me... the _movie_ scared me. I simply posted the sound effects so that people could possibly use them for a background track or something for their haunt, if it fit their theme.


----------

